# Whats in your stocking this Holiday??



## Brendens_Mom (Dec 3, 2006)

Santa came early this year..


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 3, 2006)

Lovely!
Cute smile!
Wonderful present in your stocking - heehee.


----------



## justphotos (Dec 4, 2006)

cuuuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Corry (Dec 4, 2006)

I say the same thing in every thread you post....but...it's just gotta be said again...

...OMG HE'S SO ADORABLE!!!!  I can't wait to meet the little guy.


----------



## Alison (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet! Brenden's going to be in my stocking?!  He's adorable, it will be a great Christmas for you guys this year!


----------



## terri (Dec 4, 2006)

Whatever I get in my stocking, it won't be nearly as cute as this little guy! 

Give him a pinch on the cheek from aunt Terri, just for fun! I can't stand it.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is such a cute photo!!!!!!!  Love it!!!!!


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 5, 2006)

cute!


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone, this is going to be a fun Christmas. Next is meeting Santa..he has a nice outfit all ready...Tie, Slacks...the whole works...well..you have to look your extra best when you are meeting the guy who brings you the toys every year....


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

He's getting SO big and really starting to look like his Daddy.


----------

